# Problem installing moh spearhead!



## Vassy (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi, hope someone has an answer for me. After installing moh allied assault on my freshly formated pc, i tried to install spearhead. After about 6 percent in to the installation i get the following error msg and the instalation closes

Componant transfer error

componant: safe disc build
file group: App exacutables
file: D:\Setup\DATA2.cab
Error: data error (cycle redundancy check)

My system is running on xp home
Mobo : Ambit AV8 3rd eye
CPU : AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+
Gcard : NVidia gforce 6800GS
memmory :2X Corsair CMX512-3200XL
Hard drive : Maxtor 6 B300S0 SCSI disc device

Hope anyone can help resolve my problem, spend most my time on wow but like to go killin with a buddy.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if you have a cd for this expansion pack.look at the disk is it scratched up.if so it may not be reading it correctly.


----------



## Vassy (Apr 10, 2007)

The disc has a few minor scratches on it but nothing major. got fed up with it and installed call of duty 2 instead.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you tried any updates "patches" for the game prior to trying to install the expansion.


----------



## Vassy (Apr 10, 2007)

ye tried that too Pharaoh, did you used to be in a clan on spearhead called 4uk?


----------



## Vassy (Apr 10, 2007)

Just tried a to install the game again and when tried to do the 1.11 patch is said couldnt find a copy of us/uk version of the game installed...it lies.


----------

